# Atlanta Group cook-out



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys. How about we try to get together at a cookout at my house a few weeks from now? If you are interested, just let me know what weekend is good for you. I can host the first one. I was thinking about doing a pot luck type thing. How does that sound to everyone?
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds great! The first weekend that I am available is the 23rd and 24th. Just throwing that out there! I would love to bring a dish. 
Crystal


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is either of those dates good for anyone else interested?
Candy


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds goods. 
Josh


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I will look at my schedule once school starts back  
Where are you located??


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Between Woodstock and Canton.
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry guys. Ive been out of the loop!  Shawn & I are definitely in. I prefer to do it on Saturday if thats ok with everbody else. Sundays are hard b/c kids have to get ready for school & we're an hour away, etc. I want to enjoy myself & not feel rushed. Im excited & Ill bring whatever you need. :wink:


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Saturday it is  1pm.
Candy


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am a massage therapist and my license is up for renewal- in order to renew I have to have 24 CEU hours before Oct 31!! I just found out about this :shock: There is a two part class I can that will satisfy the requirement- the first part is this Sat and Sun!  

I had such great plans!!! I was going to come to the Cook out and then hit the pet Co on my way home fro the $1 a gallon sale :x Now I will be in class all day and I am sure I will be too tired at the end to go to the store. and I will miss out on getting together with friends  

That's twice now.

I am persistent though- so rest assured I will try again next time :wink:


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I will be driving down. I will bring a few things I have been working on (Plants)


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

That is awesome Scott. We will see you two there.
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

My Surinam Cobalt just died.  We had noticed she was starting to look thin but I kept seeing her eat. I swear my male looks sad. You think its just in my head?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OHHH NOOO. I am so sorry to hear about your cobalt.  
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

OH MAN!! That is really sad! I felt horrible when my male imi died because I felt like my female missed him. She didn't and was happy to be getting more food within 1 day!
Scott, I am glad to get to meet you! 
See everyone tomorrow! I will be a little late. Probably around 2pm. 
Crystal


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

we think we will get there around 3


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

I bet you guys had lots of fun.   Sorry I missed it.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are some photos from the cookout.
Mr. & Miss CHuempfner








Mr. Joshchan








Miss Dogsandfrogs & little Dogsandfrogs








Mr. & Mrs. Frognut








Standing - CHuempfner, Joshchan,Frognut
Sitting - Dogsandfrogs, me, Little Dogsandfrogs, Mrs. Frognut
Lapdog - Boscha








Candy


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, sorry I missed it!!


----------

